# TT Coupe 1.8 FSI Sport ordered :-)



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Happy to say I just got back from my dealer in Shrewsbury and I'm happy to report I've placed my order. I went for a pre-ordered (is that the right term?) Coupe as the spec nearly matched what I wanted but at an attractive discount.

Had kept my spec simple to start with to keep control of costs so it's going to be just an Ibis White Sport with heated seats; my favourite colour. What's missing? Well, I'd have liked to lift the audio up from the base level system, but I can live with that. Fortunately the current spec includes cruise control; I find that useful for those long stretches of average-speed-check motorway sections.

2 to 3 weeks delivery quoted and it's on its way.

Derek


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alternatively you can go for a factory order, specify everything you want, pay a hell of a lot more, not get as good a discout as a stock car and wait months for it to arrive.


----------



## beanie_91 (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats on the order! Mine sounds exactly the same as you apart from a Roadster was a must for me! This is my dream car and I've wanted it for so long but just couldn't stretch to the cost to a 2 litre or an S Line. 
I ordered mine back in April to get the £5000 deposit contribution and it's finally arrived in the Uk - looking at just one more week  :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've had my 1.8 a week now and love it, it's quick and grips the road amazingly, inside is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Appreciate the positive feedback 

Swapping to the TT after 4 MINI Coopers. Hope it all works out.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. Hope the 2-3 weeks doesn't drag too much.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I ordered a similar car but in black on the 14th of March. Still no sign of it turning up. To be fair I haven't pressurised the dealer as I am changing from an A3 that I really like, would like it to be here soon though.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Congrats. You won't be disappointed. The 1.8 is a good engine and I don't care what people say. It has enough grunt for everyday use.

The basic audio system in the mk3 is superb. Don't waste your money upgrading. If you need more bass add a sub later. I can't imagine that with the top down you want to be blaring out the tunes anyway! Unless your like me of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Yesterday moved things on a bit and actually had a test drive in an identical 1.8 sport; thought I better had before signing anything. The car won't be the latest spec with 'free' cruise control and the centre armrest. But offered at a nice little discount so I'm happy.

Had read reviews where they say you can't see much over your right shoulder, say, if you want to check your blind spot or when turning right. Nonsense, disagree totally. Window pillars too thick? Nope. Back seats too small to be of use? Well... yes. BUT our sales woman, who is not short, rode in the back while I drove and my wife was in the passnger seat. OK, in the back seat, she had to lean forwards to avoid her head touching the roof. Hmm, the back seat just isn't on. But the present Mrs. Rumblestrip and I don't need it. Otherwise we wouldn't be buying a TT right?

Very, very impressed with the ride quality; suspension is more forgiving than our out-going Cooper. Compared with the Cooper there's less road and wind noise. Engine noise is low too. Seats excellently comfortable. Gear change was slick for a new car; it'll only get better. Found the electronic parking brake weird! But we'll adjust. Love the twin exhausts, love the rear spoiler. Love the 'Ibis White'. There's smitten I am. _Edit: forgot to mention how brilliant those fat wheels are  felt no need to consider 19" ones when the standard ones are so impressive. Hope I don't have to pay for new tyres anytime soon._

So, all in all, a pleasant experience. I signed the papers and transfered the deposit money ready for handover day. Which, I am told, will be 'early' next week. We shall know the actual date tomorrow.

Still trawling t'internet and reading anything I can find on the 1.8 TT... tiring of that now and feeling impatient.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> Yesterday moved things on a bit and actually had a test drive in an identical 1.8 sport; thought I better had before signing anything. The car won't be the latest spec with 'free' cruise control and the centre armrest. But offered at a nice little discount so I'm happy.


Would be interested to understand the cruise control addition. Are you saying that the original car doesn't have cruise control on the specification but the dealer is retro-fitting it? If so, what have they offered it for?

There is no official retrofit cruise control yet but others who have ordered a specific car without the option have had it retro-fitted as part of the package.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

All MY17 models now have cruise control and arm rest as standard whereas before you had to specify them. Hence they are now "free" but factory fitted.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday moved things on a bit and actually had a test drive in an identical 1.8 sport; thought I better had before signing anything. The car won't be the latest spec with 'free' cruise control and the centre armrest. But offered at a nice little discount so I'm happy.
> ...


Sorry about the ambiguity. I should have said .."but _the car_ was offered at a nice little discount... "


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

...and DON'T derail my thread !!!! :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think the rear seats are better than people make out.

I fit my missus in the front and brother in law in the rear seat at the weekend and he was fairly comfortable (although did have to bow his head slightly) and he's a little under 6ft.

Hope you enjoy the 1.8, as above mine is perfect so far and got nothing to complaint about.
It's quick in all gears, I get 40-45mpg when I haven't got a heavy right foot (which can be hard sometimes ), as you say the gear changing feels smooth. Rear visibility over left shoulder is great, not so much on the right but enough to check for hazards.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

2L TFSI......AWESOME :lol:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

1.8L TFSI lackluster and such a dull engine for a sports car. Test drive both and then tell me which one you prefer! :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

stumardy said:


> 2L TFSI......AWESOME :lol:


Not relevant to this thread 

I've test drove both, difference is neglible unless you really push it - which you can't on public roads.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

stumardy said:


> 1.8L TFSI lackluster and such a dull engine for a sports car. Test drive both and then tell me which one you prefer! :lol:


I'm not really a car nut. Picked the TT more for it's looks and comfort than power. And, as I set out earlier, chose a lower spec to keep the cost down. In other words I can't (or, more truthfully, won't) afford anything more. However, thank you for your sharing your views in such a tactful and understanding way :wink:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

...and DON'T derail my thread !!!! :lol:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

rumblestrip said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.8L TFSI lackluster and such a dull engine for a sports car. Test drive both and then tell me which one you prefer! :lol:
> ...


Thats ok matey glad I could of been some help. I'll look out for you in my rearview mirror :lol:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

stumardy said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


If you are ever there, and too large, in MY rear view mirror I'll be sure to let you pass. Safer when I can see what you're up to :roll:


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

stumardy said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


And you in mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

And you in mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Hahahah all we need now id a TTRS own and we'll have a complete set!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh and rumblestrip if you can wait till the end of Sept to order for a Nov delivery pop in to West London Audi and I'll get you in to a 2L TFSI TT for the same price as the 1.8L you are buying! with Tech & Comfort pack! PM if you want!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

stumardy said:


> And you in mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahah all we need now id a TTRS own and we'll have a complete set! [/quote]

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Oh and rumblestrip if you can wait till the end of Sept to order for a Nov delivery pop in to West London Audi and I'll get you in to a 2L TFSI TT for the same price as the 1.8L you are buying! with Tech & Comfort pack! PM if you want!


Well, thanks mate. You could have told me that on Monday


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

rumblestrip said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.8L TFSI lackluster and such a dull engine for a sports car. Test drive both and then tell me which one you prefer! :lol:
> ...


Was very pleased with my 1.8 Mk2 coupe so was perfectly happy to get a Mk3 1.8. As most of the driving I do is on urban roads the 1.8 is well adapted to 30 - 40 mph speed limits and slower moving traffic. And like you say it looks just as good as the 2.0 but still has sufficient oomph when required for my needs.
Each to their own and be happy with what you have chosen. No doubt R8 drivers look down on 2.0 TT drivers, and Ferrari owners look down on them. Where do you want to stop?
I'm sure Stumardy will enjoy that extra 1 second of pleasure as he hits 62 mph, on the odd occasion. Just remember that one of the reasons the 2.0 is faster than the 1.8 is that the owners wallet is 3200 pounds lighter. :lol:


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> ...and DON'T derail my thread !!!! :lol:


Sorry rumble strip, just trying to understand the options on cruise control. You may be in need of the information in the future.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


Couldn't agree more. The 1.8 tfsi has been in the Leon FR for a while now and I can't find any reviewer calling it lacklustre. Just enjoy what you have and try to be pleased for others, life's too short.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

In any case, DTUK have chipped the 1.8 in the FR Leon to 245ps for a while so for £399 you can improve performance if that's what you want.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just remember that one of the reasons the 2.0 is faster than the 1.8 is that the owners wallet is 3200 pounds lighter. :lol:


Hahahaha!! :lol: :lol:

Well my dad has a 2.0 Quattro mk3 and I have a 1.8 manual mk3, and yes, there is a small but noticeable difference between the two in off-the-mark acceleration, but to be honest, I'm more than happy with the power and performance of my 1.8. It feels very nippy and nimble, and I really don't need or want to spend several thousand pounds more for the 2.0. For me, the TT is more about the beauty of the exterior and interior, which is identical between the two anyway.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > ...and DON'T derail my thread !!!! :lol:
> ...


No apologies needed at all - I meant my retort in fun. So hard to show the intended tone in a few words. Hope I didn't offend.

I can live without cruise control, though would have prefered it an ideal world. But when one is trying to keep the cost down then compromises are essential. I never thought I'd be looking forward to driving a near-on £30k car. Doesn't make sense. Not logical at all. Should have gone to Ford 

Anyway, hopefully, I'll get my handover date tomorrow.

Derek.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is at the dealer awaiting pdi. Took a quick look round the back to see if it was there. Can't wait.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's the right way up, honest.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Rumbles trip, no offence taken at all.

If anything, we're all just jealous that you're picking up a brand new TT, get the most from the day.

I did the same as you and got a good deal on a stock car, and it didn't come with two options I really wanted - that's the price you pay for a good deal on a stock car. For me I really wanted parking sensors and cruise control in addition to the spec of my car. I have had the parking sensors retro-fitted and really would like to add cruise control. Not currently an option I'm afraid ! Alas.

Still, I really envy you picking up a brand new TT coupe, make sure you look after it, it is an amazing car for the money. The 1.8L engine has quite some ummph (I test drove both the 1.8 and the 2.0) and the handling is sublime. Drive it hard and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> The 1.8L engine has quite some ummph (I test drove both the 1.8 and the 2.0)


Of course I understand the enthusiasm people have for the 2.0l version but It's down to the individual to decide what amount of power is necessary and/or sufficient for them; my starting point is the experience I've had from driving MINI Coopers for the last 8 or 9 yrs.

All but the latest one felt a bit underpowered; a sporty and fun drive, yes, with 'enough' power... but a bit more would have been good. The 'S' was OK obviously, but the base Cooper always needed something more. My current, and soon to be handed over, Cooper IS that latest model and has the new 1.5l 3-cylinder BMW unit. Now that's a really fabulous drive and gives the Cooper the sort of oomph it should have had from the start; it's a vicious little scroat of an engine (USA readers won't know what I mean).

It follows, then, that new BMW 3-cyl was my benchmark when considering the TT 1.8. If the TT 1.8 has more poke than the Cooper then I'm going to be a very happy boy. And it certainly does. The 1.8 is significantly more powerful and even outdoes the 1st and 2nd generation Cooper S (falling only a tad short of the most recent Cooper S, but there's hardly anything between them).

So I'm leaving my Coopers behind, getting Cooper S performance, buying something considerably more comfortable and with a unique style. I was reluctant to leave MINI behind as I really love their quirky looks. But the TT is unusual, in spite of having been around in one form or another since before the MINI's modern reincarnation. Always wanted a TT since a friend of my wife's pulled up in one some years back before we had our MINIs.

Fingers crossed I get my handover date today.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

We also have a 1.5 Cooper and I had a Mk2 1.8, the MINI felt much slower than the TT.A 1.8 Mk 3 will feel loads faster than your MINI.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife got a 1.5 Mini Cooper Convertible last month. Seems a common combination TT and Mini.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Perhaps BMW need to make a TT rival to get MINI drivers to stick with the brand.A Z4 2+2 with a fixed roof maybe?


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Update - handover is next Tuesday (10:00 a.m.).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Collecting on the 19th. Can't wait.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

On picking up the TT today, discovered we had had a free 'upgrade'. Part of the price deal was actually because the car was an earlier build than the current one, which meant that it wouldn't have cruise control plus the centre armrest and extra cupholder. BUT... it IS the current build so am very happy. We do now have cruise control... plus a cup holder each! There's luxury. Because it was a 'stock' car we had a discount anyway, plus a £3000 dealer contribution instead of the standard £2k on that model, plus an extra £500 discount because I pulled a bit of a face. So essentially a £27.5 k car for £23k.

Pouring with rain today which made the first drives just that bit more stressful. But we've both driven it now and the present Mrs R. adjusted instantly and enjoyed it. Drives really smoothly. Cornering and brakes... fabulous.

Radio is the base model but it's acceptable. But can do Blutooth streaming (not that I'd bother) of music from the phone, SD card slots, USB of course, aux jack and even a CD player. Don't get CD players much these days. Loads of other settings and options too. Reckon it'll take a couple of years to learn how to use them all.

Happy driving everyone, and if you're waiting for your handover then I hope the wait isn't too frustrating.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Glad you like it rumble and good stuff for getting the armrest and cruise control!

It's a beautiful car and engine, I've enjoyed driving my 1.8 every single day since getting it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent rumblestrip. Things will only get better too as the car is run in and things start to loosen up and as you get used to the virtual cockpit and the feel of the car. I'm still learning and getting used to mine 2 weeks on.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on the forum and I thought this thread would be a good one to start with given that I've ordered my 1.8 today and it should be with me in about a fortnight.

I have to say that I feel very reassured by reading some of the comments on this thread about mpg, power, road holding etc. I'm part ex'ing my 64 plate A4 black edition which is very well speced up with B&O speakers and the 19" rotor alloys etc and so I was initially worried about choosing what is essentially a base model. I'm pleased to say that the TT seems to be much better equipped than other equivalent models in the range and I'm quite excited about the prospect.

Apologies for hijacking the thread but thought I'd say hello and kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Jonny, congrats on the new order!

Just out of interest, have you factory ordered or is it a car in stock as if it's factory order then I can almost guarantee it'll be longer than 2 weeks!

Did you manage to test drive a 1.8?


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi there,

I've always dealt with Huntingdon Audi, even though they're a long way away from me and this car is one they have in stock at their storage centre. I've been told roughly two weeks to transport it to them.

As for the test drive I've haven't driven the mk3 which you're probably thinking is strange but I haven't driven an Audi yet that I don't like. On top of that the previous model drove fantastically well and as long as all the reviews are accurate then I shouldn't be in for a shock. Strangely enough my boss is trading his A6 in today so I said I would go with him to sign my paperwork in person and I'll probably have a test drive at the same time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Let us know what you think!

The mk3 is beautiful to drive, I never drove the mk2 but everyone here said the mk3 is better to drive in every way.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

24hrs to go!!!


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well when I went to the dealer, believe it or not, he didn't have a mk3 there for me to test drive. So I guess my first drive will be when I pick the car up next Thursday.....fingers crossed.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

No TT's even in the showroom at my dealers, good news for mk2 owners though, they had a six year old TT on the forecourt approved used and it looked very tidy.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

30 miles under my belt now, doesn't feel lacklustre at all!!!


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ooohhhh is that brilliant black?? If so more pictures please........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> 30 miles under my belt now, doesn't feel lacklustre at all!!!


It wont feel lacklustre when compared to any other 7sec car....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I ordered brilliant black, but there is a distinct metal flake so I'm off to check the VIN.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > 30 miles under my belt now, doesn't feel lacklustre at all!!!
> ...


Why do you say that Toshiba?

edit: spelling


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's a 7second car, so if you compare like with like... say a Skoda vRS or Evoke Si, its going to feel the same as its a sensation of speed. If you compared it to a AR 156, Focus ST, R32, Type R, TTS or an R8 its going to feel much slower.

So it all depends where you've come from as to what the relative feeling is...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Another member suggested the 1.8T from the Leon FR was a lacklustre engine to put in a sports car. As Toshiba says, these things are all relative.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> I ordered brilliant black, but there is a distinct metal flake so I'm off to check the VIN.


Ooohhh I'm looking forward to it even more now!! Pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> Another member suggested the 1.8T from the Leon FR was a lacklustre engine to put in a sports car. As Toshiba says, these things are all relative.


As long as you are happy with what you have, who cares what someone else said?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> 8) 8) 8)


Come on mate post up some decent pics of it instead of just showing off the grip of those Continental tyres. :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You don't know what I had to do to get those tyres!!!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

honestly, they are the right way up on my mobile.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice indeed sir.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Jonnyboy71 said:


> Ooohhhh is that brilliant black?? If so more pictures please........


Just checked, my orders says Brilliant black, but the paint code is Mythos. At least they didn't charge me for it!!! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Jonnyboy71 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhhh is that brilliant black?? If so more pictures please........
> ...


Hey that's a bit of a blunder. I'd tell them how unhappy you are about that as you really wanted Brilliant black and perhaps a free sat nav install might make you feel better about it. :twisted:


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Jonnyboy71 said:
> ...


Yeah but they'll say they can't do it for free but at a vastly discounted price of £1300 for the inconvenience. Honestly I find the prices of some of the packs on the TT nothing short of ridiculous.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Jonnyboy71 said:
> ...


Haha, perhaps I should take it back and say, if you are doing metallic colours for free, can you make it nano???


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well the dealer has confirmed my car has arrived and I'm picking it up on Thursday. I've now given up trying to look at the owners manual on myaudi as it just won't recognize the VIN or says something about problems with the site, and has done for two weeks.

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it. Will post pics when I get her home.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jonnyboy71 said:


> Well the dealer has confirmed my car has arrived and I'm picking it up on Thursday. I've now given up trying to look at the owners manual on myaudi as it just won't recognize the VIN or says something about problems with the site, and has done for two weeks.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it. Will post pics when I get her home.


Where'd you get the VIN from?

Mine worked before I got the car.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

The VIN is from the dealers order form along with the manufacturers order number etc. I think I can live without it and seems a little pointless given I pick the car up in a few days. Anyway you guys are a wealth of information in any case


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I will receive my 1.8 FSI Sline the next month and I've never seen a TT 1.8 (I was only able to try an 230ch quattro).

For those who have already received its 1.8 (you are lucky :mrgreen: ) : how is the sound of the car ? I know it's not like a TTS, but I have no idea of the sound of the car.
Do you have any video ?

For information, I have an A1 1.4 TFSI at this time, so i supposed i will see huge difference between my A1 and this TT, isn't it ?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

BenjLuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will receive my 1.8 FSI Sline the next month and I've never seen a TT 1.8 (I was only able to try an 230ch quattro).
> 
> ...


yeah you'll see a massive difference! Welcome to the TT!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sound wise it's hard to tell, the sound is fake inside the car however whenever I've hard accelerated around town I've got stares so it definitely makes a grumbles

Plus if you have the windows down you can hear the whoosh of the turbo which I love


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think you'll be disappointed. I hadn't driven the 1.8 at the time I placed my order, if you've still got time I would upgrade the stereo if I were ordering again. Also I would have loved an option of 19 wheels on the sport model, but 18's give a pretty hard ride so no great shakes, the 19's just look meaner.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I went from a 1.4 A1 to a Mk2 1.8 and it was loads faster.The Mk3 is even faster.


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you so much for all your answers !



4433allanr said:


> you've still got time I would upgrade the stereo if I were ordering again


Yep... I ordered the standard stereo...  Do you know if it's possible to change that later ?



4433allanr said:


> Also I would have loved an option of 19 wheels on the sport model, but 18's give a pretty hard ride so no great shakes, the 19's just look meaner.


I totally agree with you. Maybe i will take the 19's for the next car. 
It's my first "supercar" (I think I can put the Audi TT in this category, isn't it ?), so let's begin slowly 



Waitwhat93 said:


> Sound wise it's hard to tell, the sound is fake inside the car however whenever I've hard accelerated around town I've got stares so it definitely makes a grumbles
> 
> Plus if you have the windows down you can hear the whoosh of the turbo which I love


That is exactly what I wanted to hear. Thank you ^^



4433allanr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKxugkRQJ_Y&sns=em


Thank you so much ! I was looking for that ! 
If you have some other, don't hesitate to post it ^^


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The TT is not even close to being a supercar in RS form never mind 1.8 guise  
its a hot hatch in most cases....


----------



## BenjLuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe it's not the same in UK, but in France, we have a bonus or a malus from the government if the car is green or not. 
For the TT, we have the first level of malus. That is why I put the TT in this category ...

And ... I'm not sure most people make the difference between an Audi TT and Audi TT RS. Working a bit in the sector, most of the cars purchased in France costs about £ 10,000, far £ 32,000 (minimum) asked for the Audi TT.

However, I really know the TT is faaaarrr away from a RS or the R8.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The R8 is touching upon supercar territory but not quite up with Ferraris, Lambos etc.


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

I think that's all subjective and based more on performance than price. Some people maybe wouldn't class a Caterham as a supercar but it will still out accelerate most cars at ten times their value.

Anyway more importantly I'm setting off in a few hours to pick my new TT up.......I think a little bit of wee came out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R8 is a junior supercar in V10 guise.
In terms of malus, all cars in the UK are banded on CO2 output, we get taxed yearly based on what band the car is in.
So, yes we have the same "problem"

https://www.carwow.co.uk/news/ved-road- ... -0182-2060


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I thought malus was an apple


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

And she's home.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice, looks lovely


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Perhaps I'm biased tho?


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Well, here we are, a few miles further down the road (c.1400 IIRC).

Apart from my 'choppy at low speed speeds' comment over in another thread I can't properly describe how thrilled I am with that car. My first impression was, well it's a nice engine... and that'll do me. Initially I found that there was little real 'pull' in 6th gear. But accepted that as it was fine for m'way cruising and you just needed to drop down a gear (or two) if you needed to pull out and overtake really quickly. However, now the engine is running in it's totally transformed. It really wants to DRIVE.

So if anyone else is considering getting 'just' the 1.8 then don't worry too much. Of course it depends on the individual, and what's important to YOU. But, performance-wise it's a stunner. Only a few years ago any car with the 1.8's specs would have been impressive by anyone's standards. But 0-60 in under 7 secs? I'll take that, thank you very much. That sporty engine, better than 35 mpg, fabulous steering, sharp brakes, and great all-round handling. Happy man.

Oh... and it looks cool. It has a spolier... it has a bl##dy SPOILER for goodness' sake! (sorry, that was childish)

They should call it the Audi 'MLC'.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a Mk 2 1.8 and was very pleased with performance/economy and the price I paid for it.A 1.8 is an excellent car for the money.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

To be fair I can get 35mpg+ out of the 2.0 TFSI.

If it was me I'd always just get the best engine you can afford. I've made the mistake before by compromising on engine for various reasons and it always left me wanting more. :wink:


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't forget the height restriction on the rear seat - 1.43m if I recall

I know people ignore it but it is there for a reason - I wouldn't want to be over that height and involved in any form of accident


----------

